# Avicularia sp. Ecuador



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 1, 2014)

Before I begin my topic Chris Young former Krazy8's knows that I will be posting on AB about this species. I figure I make that clear since his name is been mentioned. So I purchased two wild caught females Avicularia sp. Ecuador from Chris. Chris says they were sold under the name Avicularia sp. Ecuador. After growing them up he believes that it is the Avicularia purpurea "Ecuador" species that is on Rick West website here is a link to the photo. http://birdspiders.com/gallery/index.php/Tarantulas/birdspiders_0249
My female that is on the photo that I'm providing is roughly about 3.5" my other female is a bit bigger. Keep in mind my specimen is small still going thru some developments. If you look closely my spider has a black patch around her eyes same as Rick West specimen, the abdomen of mine is still red with black coloration with Rick West specimen is completely black it seems that way from his photo, what does this mean? Could be that the photo taken by Rick West is of a adult specimen? It's just a guess. Also you will notice the two tone coloration from the back legs compare to the front legs on both specimens, I see this on my spider clearly. And the last thing on Rick West photo specimen has a some purple coloration, on mine I'm starting to see it. I also took a photo of the spermathecae of my specimen but is very little I don't know if some of you are going to see much. 
So my question is: Do you guys believe that my specimen is the same one on Rick West website? Again Rick West has it listed as Avicularia purpurea "Ecuador".



Jose

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 1, 2014)

Any thoughts? Here is better look of the spermathecae. I don't know why it showed up sideways.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 1, 2014)

Moderators if you guys can delete my last post that would be great photo for some reason got posted sideways thanks! Here is a better photo of the spermathecae. Here is a link of the Avicularia purpurea spermathecae take a look at the second photo http://atshq.org/boards/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=11319&p=73211 
What are you all thinking? 


Jose


----------



## viper69 (Feb 1, 2014)

Este dissection esta muy bien.. (how's my Spanglish?)  Just poppin in to see what peeps say.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 1, 2014)

In case some of you missed it I posted a link to the Avicularia purpurea spermathecae here it is again http://atshq.org/boards/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=11319&p=73211
Viper69 your Spanish is a okay! It's probably as good as mine. What's your thought my friend about the Avicularia sp. Ecuador?

Jose


----------



## viper69 (Feb 1, 2014)

jose said:


> In case some of you missed it I posted a link to the Avicularia purpurea spermathecae here it is again http://atshq.org/boards/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=11319&p=73211
> Viper69 your Spanish is a okay! It's probably as good as mine. What's your thought my friend about the Avicularia sp. Ecuador?
> 
> Jose


The only purpurea I've seen were on a computer screen, and they were PURPLE. Maybe this is a locality difference? I'm not sure to be honest what Avic it could be. BrettG may know.


----------



## JZC (Feb 1, 2014)

Viper y Jose, ustedes hablan Espanol? Me gusta la idioma. En el futuro, yo quiero ser fluente, por que hay muchas personas que hablan Espanol en los Estados Unidos.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 1, 2014)

JZC said:


> Viper y Jose, ustedes hablan Espanol? Me gusta la idioma. En el futuro, yo quiero ser fluente, por que hay muchas personas que hablan Espanol en los Estados Unidos.


Un pequito sadly haha. I can read it much better than I can write it. I forgot my verb conjugations, and using ser y estar drives me nuts.


----------



## JZC (Feb 1, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Un pequito sadly haha. I can read it much better than I can write it. I forgot my verb conjugations, and using ser y estar drives me nuts.


Hablar un poquito es mejor que no hablar. Yo soy Jordan, y tu estas leyendo mis palabras


----------



## viper69 (Feb 1, 2014)

JZC said:


> Hablar un poquito es mejor que no hablar. Yo soy Jordan, y tu estas leyendo mis palabras


Es verdad, como se dice leyendo en ingles?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey guys lets not talk Spanish anymore! Keep this on a serious level. Here is another photo of the Avicularia sp. Ecuador under the heat lamp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JZC (Feb 1, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Es verdad, como se dice leyendo en ingles?


Leyendo = Leer conjugated in the present participle. (you are reading my words). Comprende?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Feb 1, 2014)

ándale....avicularia bandido o avicularia pirata


----------



## JZC (Feb 1, 2014)

jose said:


> Hey guys lets not talk Spanish anymore! Keep this on a serious level. Here is another photo of the Avicularia sp. Ecuador under the heat lamp.



Lo siento:biggrin:. Gorgeous avic, nice reds and purples. Doesn't look like the pics I've seen of purpurea.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 1, 2014)

JZC said:


> Leyendo = Leer conjugated in the present participle. (you are reading my words). Comprende?


I have never had to use leer in a sentence these past few years. All I knew from reading is the word was an er/ir ending verb and translated to an -ing ending for me hahah


----------



## JoeRossi (Feb 1, 2014)

Much better picture of the the ecuadorian bandito/pirata tarantula.  You can see the purples much more.... me gusta mucho!


----------



## Beary Strange (Feb 1, 2014)

viper69 said:


> The only purpurea I've seen were on a computer screen, and they were PURPLE. Maybe this is a locality difference? I'm not sure to be honest what Avic it could be. BrettG may know.


Same, every purpurea I've seen online and in person was a deep dark purple and it looked nothing like that pic or what Rick West has on his site. I'm a bit confused. Is the spider we all call purpurea not purpurea? And if not, what is it then? These and those purpurea look nothing alike; I realize visuals are not a qualifier for what is and is not the same species, but that's a pretty big difference. o-o


----------



## viper69 (Feb 1, 2014)

jose said:


> Hey guys lets not talk Spanish anymore! Keep this on a serious level. Here is another photo of the Avicularia sp. Ecuador under the heat lamp.



That's definitely different than all purpurea I have seen. I see reds/pinks...no purples there.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 1, 2014)

Going by the spermathecae it is Avicularia purpurea but I'm thinking different locality. And keep in mind this species as of now it is been sold in the US as Avicularia sp. Ecuador. And as far as I know you can only get them as spiderlings.


Jose


----------



## viper69 (Feb 1, 2014)

jose said:


> Going by the spermathecae it is Avicularia purpurea but I'm thinking different locality. And keep in mind this species as of now it is been sold in the US as Avicularia sp. Ecuador. And as far as I know you can only get them as spiderlings.
> Jose


Yea, I've seen a lot of Avicularia sp. Ecuador lately. I don't know why either, as oppose to some other Avic. I could see different locality.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes is confusing my thought exactly. According to The World Spider Catalogue it has been rediscribed back in 1990


Jose


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 2, 2014)

One more photo under the heat lamp. It made a lot of difference once under the light.


Jose


----------



## Beary Strange (Feb 2, 2014)

jose said:


> Going by the spermathecae it is Avicularia purpurea but I'm thinking different locality. And keep in mind this species as of now it is been sold in the US as Avicularia sp. Ecuador. And as far as I know you can only get them as spiderlings.
> 
> 
> Jose


Good to know. I've been planning on picking up some purpurea slings and for a second, this conversation had me worrying I could intend to buy a purple T and end up with a red T. Not that there's anything wrong with this sp. Ecuador purpurea, it's just not the one I'm wanting at the moment. I was hoping all these sp.Ecuador's lately were these: http://www.aracmania-forum.com/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=1583


----------



## viper69 (Feb 2, 2014)

That heat lamp gives it a purple body color - this gets more interesting

---------- Post added 02-02-2014 at 05:47 AM ----------




Belle Fury said:


> Good to know. I've been planning on picking up some purpurea slings and for a second, this conversation had me worrying I could intend to buy a purple T and end up with a red T. Not that there's anything wrong with this sp. Ecuador purpurea, it's just not the one I'm wanting at the moment. I was hoping all these sp.Ecuador's lately were these: http://www.aracmania-forum.com/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=1583


Is that a bright blue pink toe????


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 2, 2014)

Ever since Chris sold me the Avicularia sp. Ecuador and gave me the info I felt that I needed to point it out since on Rick West website has this particular spider under the name Avicularia purpurea. I hear that the genus is also a mess like the Aphonopelma sp. this is new to me since I'm not to familiar with a lot of Avicularia sp. And I'm hearing that the Avicularia versicolor is going to be moved to a whole different genus, is this correct?


Jose


----------



## viper69 (Feb 2, 2014)

The versi info is NEWS to me..that's odd.

Yeah for at least 10 yrs people have been saying the Avic genus is screwed up. Honestly I don't know why only this genus is screwed up. I see a lot of baboons and they look a like just different colors to me, like Avics. But I never hear how baboons are screwed up.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 2, 2014)

Im posting another link: http://www.vogelspinnenforum.ch/index.php?page=LexiconItem&id=56 
According to this information after being redescribed the spider provided in the link is the Avicularia purpurea that we all have seen and known. The spermathecae is also shown. Now do we know for sure if the Avicularia purpurea is the actual spider from the abstract papers when it was redescribed? Why different from Rick West website? Either way I provided the spermathecae photo of my own specimen Avicularia sp. Ecuador as far as I can tell it has the same formation as the Avicularia purpurea. Here it is again http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=124009&stc=1&d=1391304755
At this point going by the spermathecae to me it seems that they are the same spider but different color morph. I am still going to label my spider as Avicularia sp. Ecuador since that is how it first was sold to me as! Oh by the way! Here it is in English for those of you that can't speak German

Scientific Name: Avicularia purpurea

Describer : Kirk, 1990

Origin : Ecuador in the area around Tena

Habitat: arboreal

Day temperature : 26-28 ° C

Temperature night : 22-24 ° C

Humidity : 60-70 %

Size of the terrarium : rich 30x30x40cm

Ground :
Since A.purpurea is an arboreal , must not very down to earth
Be given night. In a possible planting I recommend
normal potting soil.

Plants: Here you can various
twining but also normal growing plants are taken that a
tropical climate endure . For this you can look around you in our plant part.

Remarks:
A.purpurea one of the avicularia which can be quite good the way also allocated on the basis of color. The young are dark gray, almost black in color and have white hair. The opisthosoma is the " herringbone " - provided or " Christmas tree " pattern. With increasing age , however , the drawing disappears. Adult animals are almost black in color and shimmer on the prosoma and the front legs ultramarine to purple .
A.purpurea comes out of the Ecuadorian highlands and is considered synanthropic . Not only tree cracks , knot holes and bromeliads be used as a dwelling , but also like solitaires on grazed areas or in roof constructions of roofs.
Like all avicularia has A.purpurea Contact stinging hairs of type II to defend against the enemy they stretch to meet her opisthosoma . The poison is then bite but almost not used . I have my animals found to be very quiet.
In the highlands of Ecuador , there is no significant rain or dry season and therefore no mating seasons are to be brought in connection therewith . The mating itself should also extend part of the female of times rougher times less then that. The male chops with his Tibiaapophysen in the chelicerae of the female and caulked it up. He then introduces the embolus a BlueBUS and fertilizes the female.
After 6-8 weeks the females should then build a cocoon . The eggs need then for the maturation in the first nymph stage lasts about 7 weeks depending on temperature. The cocoon can contain from 80-100 larvae. It is important , as with all avicularia that in the rearing of waterlogging in the container is created. This often leads to fungal infections in the book lungs .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah I see what you mean Jose. Going by the anatomy one thinks purp, going by the looks, one may think, "hmm what is that" The new pics you showed clearly show the purple color from that web site. It's definitely interesting.

Hey, who told you that veriscolor was getting transferred out of the Avic genus ??


----------



## Beary Strange (Feb 2, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Yeah I see what you mean Jose. Going by the anatomy one thinks purp, going by the looks, one may think, "hmm what is that" The new pics you showed clearly show the purple color from that web site. It's definitely interesting.
> 
> Hey, who told you that veriscolor was getting transferred out of the Avic genus ??


I've heard that too viper. Actually I believe it's already happening, just not published yet. Supposedly versicolor and diversipes are going to be moved to Iridopelma. And looking at their young and behavorial patterns, to me it makes sense.

Edit: I'm trying to find where I saw this to cite my sources and in looking I found this old thread mentioned Fukushima was supposed to publish a revision in 2013, but I don't believe it has happened yet. http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/archive/index.php/t-224342.html? Just search Fukushima in the page to see what I'm referring to. Still haven't found where I heard they'll be moved to Iridopelma though. Everything I'm turning up now says not yet specified genus or monospecific genus.

And yes, that was a blue and purple Avic. No idea what it actually is though. I really want one. :c


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 2, 2014)

Joe Rossi/ El Bandido, was the last person that told me and that was last night but I have also heard it from a few others a while back I just kept putting it in the back burner. It seems the spermathecae don't mean jack to a lot of people. Some people that I have talked to keep saying the proper way to know a true species is by doing DNA testing which I agree to a certain degree but at the same time are we going to do DNA testing with every spider we purchase or that we want to purchase? I ask myself why even bother with the spermathecae than? I have posted spermathecae on some other species before cause I was asked to do so and in some cases it seems like some people were cool that I have posted the photos but it seems with other species is like people want to be closed minded about the topic, for instance this topic. Does the spermathecae mean anything at all or does it mean nothing? How do we now with the Avicularia purpurea who's right and who's wrong? This reminds me of my Acanthocurria fracta that I'm personally having issues with, same flipping thing is happening with this species.
I really feel like some of this taxonomist want a name for themselves so they go and mess everything up! Why they keep going back and forth? Are they going to do this with every Genus/species? Gee! Sorry but I'm a little ticked about what some taxonomist are doing. 




Jose

---------- Post added 02-02-2014 at 09:51 PM ----------

R





Belle Fury said:


> I've heard that too viper. Actually I believe it's already happening, just not published yet. Supposedly versicolor and diversipes are going to be moved to Iridopelma. And looking at their young and behavorial patterns, to me it makes sense.
> 
> Edit: I'm trying to find where I saw this to cite my sources and in looking I found this old thread mentioned Fukushima was supposed to publish a revision in 2013, but I don't believe it has happened yet. http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/archive/index.php/t-224342.html? Just search Fukushima in the page to see what I'm referring to. Still haven't found where I heard they'll be moved to Iridopelma though. Everything I'm turning up now says not yet specified genus or monospecific genus.
> 
> And yes, that was a blue and purple Avic. No idea what it actually is though. I really want one. :c


 I also heard it is Fukushima and Bertani that are working on the papers.


Jose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange (Feb 3, 2014)

jose said:


> Joe Rossi/ El Bandido, was the last person that told me and that was last night but I have also heard it from a few others a while back I just kept putting it in the back burner. It seems the spermathecae don't mean jack to a lot of people. Some people that I have talked to keep saying the proper way to know a true species is by doing DNA testing which I agree to a certain degree but at the same time are we going to do DNA testing with every spider we purchase or that we want to purchase? I ask myself why even bother with the spermathecae than? I have posted spermathecae on some other species before cause I was asked to do so and in some cases it seems like some people were cool that I have posted the photos but it seems with other species is like people want to be closed minded about the topic, for instance this topic. Does the spermathecae mean anything at all or does it mean nothing? How do we now with the Avicularia purpurea who's right and who's wrong? This reminds me of my Acanthocurria fracta that I'm personally having issues with, same flipping thing is happening with this species.
> I really feel like some of this taxonomist want a name for themselves so they go and mess everything up! Why they keep going back and forth? Are they going to do this with every Genus/species? Gee! Sorry but I'm a little ticked about what some taxonomist are doing.
> I also heard it is Fukushima and Bertani that are working on the papers.
> 
> ...


Well I don't know if that's why they do it. From what my understanding is, interested taxonomists "fix" mistakes in earlier descriptions and classifications based on new or re-reviewed information. But I agree, sometimes it seems excessive and meaningless. A couple months ago I went from having a P.pederseni to having a P.vittata. What is the point of just changing the name? But with this recent one I get, the versicolors and diversipes seem a bit different from the rest of the Avics and the entire Avic genus is such a mess classification wise _someone_ needs to straighten it out. Like the problem you're having right now...it shouldn't be this hard to figure out which spider you have and yet you're completely justified in raising the 'wtf' flag.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 3, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> I've heard that too viper. Actually I believe it's already happening, just not published yet. Supposedly versicolor and diversipes are going to be moved to Iridopelma. And looking at their young and behavorial patterns, to me it makes sense.
> 
> Edit: I'm trying to find where I saw this to cite my sources and in looking I found this old thread mentioned Fukushima was supposed to publish a revision in 2013, but I don't believe it has happened yet. http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/archive/index.php/t-224342.html? Just search Fukushima in the page to see what I'm referring to. Still haven't found where I heard they'll be moved to Iridopelma though. Everything I'm turning up now says not yet specified genus or monospecific genus.
> 
> And yes, that was a blue and purple Avic. No idea what it actually is though. I really want one. :c


Yes that blue purple Avic is outstanding. I always felt there would be one found in that color as an adult. This is INTERESTING.

The Fukushima link is to a student's thesis, so I wonder if a paper was published from it.

I don't think DNA is the only method to classify an animal. Cladistics is equally as important.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 3, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> Well I don't know if that's why they do it. From what my understanding is, interested taxonomists "fix" mistakes in earlier descriptions and classifications based on new or re-reviewed information. But I agree, sometimes it seems excessive and meaningless. A couple months ago I went from having a P.pederseni to having a P.vittata. What is the point of just changing the name? But with this recent one I get, the versicolors and diversipes seem a bit different from the rest of the Avics and the entire Avic genus is such a mess classification wise _someone_ needs to straighten it out. Like the problem you're having right now...it shouldn't be this hard to figure out which spider you have and yet you're completely justified in raising the 'wtf' flag.


 I was going to mention the P. pederseni. Yeah and now it went back to its old name, you figure that one out.
 Here is another good example: Acanthoscurria fracta now natalensis. On the abstract papers a completely different spider that it is been redescribed check it out! http://www.scielo.br/pdf/zool/v28n4/v28n4a15.pdf
Here is my link of my female Acanthoscurria fracta http://exoskeletoninverts.com/wp-content/gallery/tarantulas/acanthoscurria-fracta-f.jpg 
And on the abstract papers the spermathecae is different than my female http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=122989&stc=1&d=1387768296
Figure this one out!


Jose


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jun 12, 2015)

*More photos of the Avicularia sp. "Ecuador"*

Since my original attachment photos are not display, I will post some knew ones. If you look closely this species has a light orange lightning bolt pattern on the metatarsus.


*Avicularia sp. "Ecuador" - Wild Caught Female* 






*Avicularia sp. "Ecuador" - Wild Caught Female*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 13, 2015)

She certainly is a real beauty, jose.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jun 13, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> She certainly is a real beauty, jose.


 Thanks mate. It's the only Avicularia sp. I have. I've had her for a couple of years or so.


----------



## CEC (Jun 16, 2015)

I bought a WC sp. Ecuador from a guy named Travis, he said he got it from a guy named Jose. I'm guessing that's you... I have a sp. Peru and a sp. Tarapoto. I also bought the  newly imported sp. Ecuador which is not looking anything like the sp. Ecuador I got from Travis, mind you, they are still a juvies. The one I got from Travis looks identical to my sp. Peru and my sp. Tarapoto. It does not look like the sp. Ecuador that Eric (Goterps) has posted in the Avicularia Genus Picture thread that I was expecting to get which looks like a dark purple yellow banded purpurea which he claimed reached 6". I believe this is what I got with the recent import from dealers. 

I believe the sp. Peru I got originally from Joe Rossi labeled and imported as sp. TPP are actually sp. Tarapoto because they are identical and plus it fits the abbreviation. My sp. Peru and sp. Tarapoto slings which are also identical are much different in appearance than the slings of the newly imported sp. Ecuador purpurea look alike but of course since the one I got from Travis was wild caught (I'm guessing as adults) this bit of knowledge doesn't help.

Check out Jason's sp. Tarapoto in the wild:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?142224-Protectyaaaneck-s-picture-thread/page106

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 16, 2015)

CEC said:


> Check out Jason's sp. Tarapoto in the wild:
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?142224-Protectyaaaneck-s-picture-thread/page106


...and these are the ones I've seen over here being sold as such. I'm therefore not sure what came over there labled as these (perhaps wrongly?), but Jason's are the ones I was looking for over here and that I see frequently. Didn't we have the conversation about these via PM a few months back, Chase?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jun 16, 2015)

CEC said:


> I bought a WC sp. Ecuador from a guy named Travis, he said he got it from a guy named Jose. I'm guessing that's you... I have a sp. Peru and a sp. Tarapoto. I also bought the  newly imported sp. Ecuador which is not looking anything like the sp. Ecuador I got from Travis, mind you, they are still a juvies. The one I got from Travis looks identical to my sp. Peru and my sp. Tarapoto. It does not look like the sp. Ecuador that Eric (Goterps) has posted in the Avicularia Genus Picture thread that I was expecting to get which looks like a dark purple yellow banded purpurea which he claimed reached 6". I believe this is what I got with the recent import from dealers.
> 
> I believe the sp. Peru I got originally from Joe Rossi labeled and imported as sp. TPP are actually sp. Tarapoto because they are identical and plus it fits the abbreviation. My sp. Peru and sp. Tarapoto slings which are also identical are much different in appearance than the slings of the newly imported sp. Ecuador purpurea look alike but of course since the one I got from Travis was wild caught (I'm guessing as adults) this bit of knowledge doesn't help.
> 
> ...


 Yes that would be me, the guy name Jose. I had two wild caught females. I bought both from Chris Young former( Krazy8's ) dealer. Chris says it's the same species that is on Rick West website http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/index.php/Tarantulas/birdspiders_0249 which appears to be. 

Even though Chris may believe, and it may be true that your spider and my spiders is identical from the photo that is on Rick's website. The spider that you have was sold to me as Avicularia sp. "Ecuador" by Chris Young. Chris states that both females came in as wild caught and labeled Avicularia sp. "Ecuador".

And of course your specimen and my specimen according to Rick West is ID as Avicularia purpurea from Ecuador. It will be interesting to see if and when the Avicularia spp. in general gets all sorted correctly ID. 

Are you liking your specimen that the guy name Travis sold you? 

You know I'm joking about the "the guy name" it just sounds like an interrogation. Ha, ha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Jun 16, 2015)

Since my name was mentioned (Hi Chase and Jose Bandito):


Click here: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...ANCYLOCHIRA)&p=2013845&viewfull=1#post2013845

The first time these specimens were brought in, bred, and reproduced I labeled them Avicularia sp. Peru.  After I consulted with Rick West and others we fellt there was a strong possibility these could be avicularia ancylochira or avicularia aymara.  I then listed them as possible to show the possibility, but never labeled them as either I.D. specie because I was/am waiting for paper work (hopefully soon).

They were later bred or brought in to Europe as Avicularia sp. tarapoto which is now known the T.P. barely visible on the wild caught specimens stood for the location Tarapoto.  I still feel they are ancylochira, aymara, or possibly new specie, but should not be labeled as such (some dealers did, but should not have) until they have been properly I.D.  For the time being since we know the local sp tarapoto is the go to.

As far as the Avicularia sp. Ecuador and Joses spider pictured in this thread I can provide a picture of my female here and my breeding report as I listed above. ...You can use this to help aid you in your discussion and identification as need be.

Hope this helps,
Joe

Click here:
http://rs710.pbsrc.com/albums/ww107/JoeRossi/Mobile Uploads/20141227_070731_zpsbb131a35.jpg~320x480
http://rs710.pbsrc.com/albums/ww107/JoeRossi/Picture2351.jpg~320x480

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC (Jun 16, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> ...and these are the ones I've seen over here being sold as such. I'm therefore not sure what came over there labled as these (perhaps wrongly?), but Jason's are the ones I was looking for over here and that I see frequently. Didn't we have the conversation about these via PM a few months back, Chase?


Mislabel, perhaps... or what I'm leaning towards is the sp. Tarapoto could range into the neighboring country of Ecuador especially since Jason said how abundant this species is in Tarapoto. Rick west could have it mislabeled as purpurea or this species could be what was originally described as purpurea because it's obviously not the hobby form purpurea we all know nor the sp. Ecuador (purpurea look alike) that were recently imported.

To the guy named Jose, I'm most interested in Avics. So of course I'm very happy to have this girl and also to help in the IDing of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jun 16, 2015)

Chase, as you can see from my previous post photos On post #34 of my Avicularia sp. "Ecuador" you will notice that on the metatarsus it has a light lightning bolt pattern. Also around the eye area of the Avicularia sp. "Ecuador" it has a black mask or shape of dark black coloration around the eye area.

From what I'm seeing differently from my Avicularia sp. "Ecuador" compare to the Avicularia sp. "Tarapoto" or Avicularia ancylochira is, the Tarapoto and  ancylochira has pink coloration around the body. I don't see a lightning bolt pattern on the metatarsus of the Tarapoto or ancylochira. Maybe I'm not seeing a good photo of them but so far I'm not seeing this pattern.

However I do see photos of the Avicularia sp. "Tarapoto"  with the black mask around the eye area. I do not see this markings with the Avicularia ancylochira. 
I don't believe both Avicularia ancylochira and Avicularia sp. "Tarapoto" are related. This is just my estimate guess.

Chase. I think since you have all this species you should post photos of them and point out the differences that you see from one another.

As far as I'm concern we are talking about Avicularia spp. that were named differently on a different time era. Why my two females where called Avicularia sp. "Ecuador"? Why Avicularia ancylochira? Why Avicularia sp. "Tarapoto"? I honestly don't know?

Honestly Chase from what I see, I personally would keep the spiders that was sold to you from Travis as Avicularia sp. "Ecuador" not unless you know for a fact that the rest that you have are the same species. This is just my advice to you.

We have spiders that have or are called differently in a different time era, who is politically correct with the correct ID name, I don't know? Are this species the same? I'm not 100% percent sure if they are the same. I believe that they may be different species. 

If Fuckushima and Bertani would get on gear on getting the Avicularia spp. In general sorted out properly ID we would be in a better place.


----------



## CEC (Jun 17, 2015)

I wouldnt breed the girl from you, no advice needed there... she's retired as far as I'm concerned, the genus is already a mess, no need to chance making it worse.

There are a lot of things to consider when looking at pics compared to in person. Your pics look like they were taken in daylight with no flash, Jason's pics are taken at night with flash. Not to mention, the sex, size of the specimen and where the specimen is in it's molt cycle also play a big role in it's appearance, especially with this species and their color. Therefore, going by color from a picture for IDing purposes is a rookie mistake.

Now, the sp. Tarapoto adult females show the "lighting bolt" on their metatarsus. The ancylochira pic on rick's site doesn't look like an adult. This is common with Avics, (a lot of genera as well) adult female leg banding/markings are a lot more visible and defined than smaller specimens.

The other thing I notice between sp. Tarapoto and yours are the shape, size and red color of the setae on leg IV that fades during their molt cycle are identical. 


My adult female sp. Peru and Tarapoto both have the "lighting bolts". They are very faint just like yours and hard to make out in my pics. My 3" juvie does not show the metatarsus stripe very well,  if at all.

Here's my pic thread:
(Keep in mind the one labeled AF sp. Peru is in heavy premolt, she molted a week after the photos were taken. The one labeled AF sp. Tarapoto is freshly molted, and plus, I used a different camera.)
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?275165-CEC-s-Picture-Thread

Sorry, I do not have yours pictured on my pic thread...yet.


P.S. It would be best, Jose, if you just acquired a sp. Tarapoto adult female, let it go through some molt cycles, and then tell me I'm crazy.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jun 17, 2015)

My photo was taken outside with a flash. That would be up to you if you ever want to breed my old female that you have now.

The other thing you might want to consider is the spermathecae of your specimen, see if all look the same or differently. I won't be able to provide a spermathecae photo from my female cause she will be shipped soon to a customer of mine, my female's last molt was destroyed.

I can see that you like Avics. You should post photo of my old female using the same camera your are using. I can't see the lightning bolt pattern on your specimen, not saying that it isn't there. I just can't see it.

I do like Avics, if I get a chance of acquiring a female Avicularia ancylochira or Avicularia sp.  "Tarapoto" I will. I don't think you're crazy, I know you want to be sure and confirm that they are in fact the same species. I also want the same as well. I think is good that you are bringing this topic back to life it needs special attention with the Avics in general.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Jun 18, 2015)

Fukishima is taking a long time because she's busy as hell, she's actually raising slings down there to characterize them. I wouldn't expect her research to be published all in one paper regarding Avic, think it might be only some of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Holly Michelle (Feb 23, 2016)

I know This is an old thread but I'm curious if it was ever cleared up


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 23, 2016)

Holly Michelle said:


> I know This is an old thread but I'm curious if it was ever cleared up


 No, the spider was sold as Avcularia sp. "Ecuador" and for now I have no choice but to sell her under that name and any future owner can just simply call her Avicularia spp. "Unknown" I may have to do the same. Rick West has this same species as Avicularia purpurea from "Ecuador". wether he was right or wrong it's up in the air.


----------



## Holly Michelle (Mar 7, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> No, the spider was sold as Avcularia sp. "Ecuador" and for now I have no choice but to sell her under that name and any future owner can just simply call her Avicularia spp. "Unknown" I may have to do the same. Rick West has this same species as Avicularia purpurea from "Ecuador". wether he was right or wrong it's up in the air.


I picked up 2 of what I was told are Avicularia Sp. Ecuador slings and then also picked up an Avicularia Purpurea sling from someone else. So far visually they look identical but so do alot of Avics as slings. I have noticed the one purpurea LOVES to hop where the said Ecuador's are not interested in hopping or jumping. Their act very much like versicolor (ADD spider can't stop moving lol). This is far from clearing anything up but I thought I would share and will continue to share on similarities/differences that I see while they grow.


----------

